# Reel Cleaning Mixture



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have heard that a 50/50 mixture of windex and distilled water in a spray bottle is good for cleaning saltwater off your reel. You simply spray the reel after fishing (line spool and all) to cover every nook and cranny. After sitting for about 5-10 minutes, you spray with 100% distilled water and allow to dry before adding a light spray of light oil on the reel body for storage. I would probably add 1-2 drops of Rem Oil to each bearing that is accessible and the screw worm.

Has anyone used this? Is it effective? Other ideas?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would go a little more diluted with the Windex and water. Maybe closer to 70/30. This is purely to help dissolve the salt. You do not need a ton of Windex to achieve this.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use a 50:50 mix of Salt-A-Way and water on my reels. After letting that soak a bit I rinse it off with a light mist of water. This seems to be working good for me.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

rjc1982 said:


> I use a 50:50 mix of Salt-A-Way and water on my reels. After letting that soak a bit I rinse it off with a light mist of water. This seems to be working good for me.


Do you use a bucket filled with your mix and submerge the entire reel in it?


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

NEVER, dunk the reel... If you completley submerge it, take it apart (manufacturer's instructions) and do a complete clean and relube.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

mas360 said:


> Do you use a bucket filled with your mix and submerge the entire reel in it?


No, I have it in a spray bottle.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Using spray bottle means you only clean the exterior, right? What if saltwater gets into the interior ???


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Unless it gets dunked there should not be too much salt water getting inside the reel. Yeah I know some is going to seep in, but I'm not taking them apart after every trip for that. I do tear my reels down completely twice a year to clean and relube unless they get dunked. Then they get torn down as soon as possible.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Salt is dissolved by water, so not sure Windex (ammonia) has any added benefit in cleaning a reel. Plain water should to it. If you google up, folks shoot corrosive ammo have had a bit of debate of how to clean up their gun barrels, with or w/o Windex. I think just chemically, plain water is all you will need. Save the Windex for your windows and kitchen counter tops.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I shoot blackpowder for years and use boiling water with a few drops of dish detergent to clean out barrel fouling. I think the ammonia used in cleaning barrel is to dissolve copper fouling, which is due to gilding metal on bullet jacket leaving residue on rifling. It is not for the purpose of preventing corrosion.


----------

